

Google founders regularly divest million of dollars of GOOG - ry0ohki
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/it?s=GOOG+Insider+Transactions

======
ry0ohki
I only post this because the media is acting like Eric Schmidt divesting 300
million is odd. I've been watching them do this since IPO, Sergey, Eric and
Larry all regularly divest millions of dollars on a regular basis.

